# FL-Bunker's Mom Needs Help and Advice, Please...



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Today, 10:09 AM 
bunker's mom 
New Member Join Date: Jul 2008
Location: Melbourne, FL
Posts: 20 

*I need help in Florida *

Please see my posts regarding my problem. *Bunker is four months old now. He has been diagnosed fear aggressive and I was told he will only get worse. He needs a home without other dogs or kids and someone who knows how to handle him. The breeder will not return calls or emails. She is in Florida too. That is a long sad story... Mid-Florida rescue said they cannot help him. Any help?*

Here is a link to Bunker's Mom *other post:*
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42522&highlight=Bunker's


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Dirk's Fund has agreed to take Bunker and a transport thread will be started if the breeder does not respond to Bunker's mom by Monday. So far she has not returned phone calls or responded to e-mails. There is another fairly lengthly thread with all the details.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If I was Bunker's Mom I wouldn't turn over my pup to that breeder. I wouldn't trust her!
Dirk's Fund sounds like the best place for this pup to get the training he needs. : )


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Agree completely, but she doesn't want to violate the terms of her contract, either. Hopefully the breeder won't respond and Bunker can be transported to Dirk's Fund where he can get the training he needs.


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*deadline for breeder*

I re-read my email - I gave the breed 24 hours from this morning. So we can get this going Sunday. Thanks everyone!

This is hurting me so so much. But I feel better knowing he will not be put down!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bunker's mom said:


> I re-read my email - I gave the breed 24 hours from this morning. So we can get this going Sunday. Thanks everyone!
> 
> This is hurting me so so much. But I feel better knowing he will not be put down!


I know this isnt easy, but please know that we will do *everything possible* for Bunker.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Mary and Dirk's Fund.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I know this isnt easy, but please know that we will do *everything possible* for Bunker.


I'm ready  poor little guy


----------



## bunker's mom (Jul 15, 2008)

*How wonderful you are!*

Thanks again! I cannot stop crying. This hurts! But it looks like you guys will really help him! 

I want this breeder never to do this again to a puppy or the family who loves them. No i do not want this boy going to her! Could never trust her with him now!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

bunker's mom said:


> Thanks again! I cannot stop crying. This hurts! But it looks like you guys will really help him!
> 
> I want this breeder never to do this again to a puppy or the family who loves them. No i do not want this boy going to her! Could never trust her with him now!


So sorry, I know it hurts. He'll be in good hands. Don't know what so say but sorry you had to go though this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He will be in good hands, so you can rest easier knowing he will be taken care of. Mary is a good woman and Jill will be the crazy aunt to visit him. I am so sorry you are hurting so much, because we know you love him so very much. That breeder needs to be taken out of business. Once you get Bunker taken care of, we can talk about your options. We are here for you.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Jill will be the crazy aunt to visit him.


eh hem?????????????


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> eh hem?????????????


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes Jill the crazy aunt. : Or should I say the fun aunt that spoils the kids rotten and lets them have things Mom might not have. :wave:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's more like it..I like to refer to myself as 'nice'


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bunker's Mom*

Bunker's Mom:

I am so very sorry for the pain you are going through. I can't even put into words what I would like to happen to that breeder.

Bunker will be in the best of hands with these VERY SPECIAL dog angels from Missouri!!

He will be loved and worked with and if anyone can turn him around, they can.


----------

